# pics of more "professional" decorations both inside and outside



## downshift93 (Oct 5, 2010)

So I dont mind seeing eveyones neat halloween decorations but I want to go for more of a professional look to my decorations. I dont like the "goofy" halloween or having everything just thrown together randomly and making no sense. Im going for a scary and or creepy look.

I was wanting to see if you guys could post some pics of a put together, themed, or professional looking house both inside and outside. I really like more of the DIY stuff like the FCG and stuff like that since I am a technician by trade Im very hands on, so Im not afraid to get a little dirty. 

I cant wait to see all the pics! Thanks everyone!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

lol.................


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I think what people do make here is far more professional than any of the crap out there, sans someone like scare factory that comes with a tremendous price tag!


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

Well...my neighbor's think we're kinda "goofy" but I think we did a pretty good job on our theme this year!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I thought that is what we were already doing lol  Reaper Rick your work is awesome and quite the display and hardly goofy!


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

ReaperRick that is one awesome display! Reminds me of Disney's Pirates of the Caribbean ride props!


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks MT


----------



## downshift93 (Oct 5, 2010)

ReaperRick said:


> Well...my neighbor's think we're kinda "goofy" but I think we did a pretty good job on our theme this year!


I like it! looks like I just walked into pirates of the caribbean at disney! Very well put together scene!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

What you think is 'thrown together' might actually be considered professional to that person. I don't think anyone should be excluded. Just sayin'


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Darn my "Goofy" Halloween! I am assuming Nightmare Before Christmas charectors, witches who lost their way and ended up in a graveyard and 100 plus JOLs would fall into that catagory. Now all I can do is sit back and look at pics and not participate in photo sharing 

ReaperRick best part about your amazing Pirate display is that its inside out of the elements so it keeps its amazing appearance untouched by wind or rain. Truelly an amazing scene great work!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

kallie said:


> What you think is 'thrown together' might actually be considered professional to that person. I don't think anyone should be excluded. Just sayin'


I totally agree with you on this.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

ReaperRick said:


> Well...my neighbor's think we're kinda "goofy" but I think we did a pretty good job on our theme this year!


What can i say, "AMAZING JOB" love it, Good Job, i am so jealous


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

How about if someone is professionally goofy?


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Amazing Rick! All the small touches really pull it all together.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Yes yes, Mr Gris, we shall have none of that "goofy" "unprofessional" "thrown together" nonsense on this post!!! ....................LMAO!! 

I agree with you Blackfog & Kallie and when I saw Ghosttowns reply it just made me laugh even louder!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Mr. Gris said:


> Darn my "Goofy" Halloween! I am assuming Nightmare Before Christmas charectors, witches who lost their way and ended up in a graveyard and 100 plus JOLs would fall into that catagory. Now all I can do is sit back and look at pics and not participate in photo sharing
> 
> ReaperRick best part about your amazing Pirate display is that its inside out of the elements so it keeps its amazing appearance untouched by wind or rain. Truelly an amazing scene great work!


HA!

You're so goofy. I bet your haunt is a MESS!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Fantasic, Rick! Just eerie and beautiful. Great pictures!

I think the thing that makes this community so awesome is our appreciation of everyone's unique look and style. I would never call anyone's display unprofessional. I'm sure the OP didn't mean an disrespect, but I guess I would have phrased my request differently.


----------



## ShaoGhoul (Jun 5, 2011)

Different strokes for different folks. I'm just glad to see ANY decorating for Halloween.  Whether it's a display of full-size figures of Jason and Freddy and blowmolds in a cemetery or something extremely minimalist, or a field of scarecrows, or 100s of jackos, gobs of fake spider web, or even just one lone jack-o-lantern flickering merrily away on a porch. I love it all.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

You're probably correct Pumpkin about the OP not meaning any disrespect but darn that sarcastic side of me just came right out!


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

So who went to Disney and took pictures of the Pirates of the Caribbean and posted them as their own works of art? Just kidding. That is great work. I bow down before the Pirate King. Why is the rum gone?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

offmymeds said:


> You're probably correct Pumpkin about the OP not meaning any disrespect but darn that sarcastic side of me just came right out!


I too suffer from a condition called Dr. Jekyle and Mr. Sarcastic  I get what the OP wants and I was being a bit playful.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> I too suffer from a condition called Dr. Jekyle and Mr. Sarcastic  I get what the OP wants and I was being a bit playful.


I unfortunately do not have the Dr Jekyll side!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Downshift check out the works of a member named Spider Rider he has exactly what you are looking for in his stunning display. Or mabye the mention of his name will summons him to the thread


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I am professionally goofy, so I guess you don't want to see my decorating.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh, and another that puts the "haunt" into "hauntingly beautiful" is Love Manor...

http://www.lovemanor.com/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lovemanor


----------



## downshift93 (Oct 5, 2010)

I meant no disrespect to anyone! If by using the word professional someone took that as me saying their display was somehow inferior then I apologize and I did not mean to come across in such a manor. I just didnt want to have to sift through 30 or 40 posts on the "official" thread to find 1 or 2 pics that I liked (I did anyways). 

Im just looking for pics of setups that I can use to draw ideas from for my setup and anyone that is looking for the same type of setup can use also. 

Mr. Gris thanks for the info, I will check out Spider Riders stuff. 

And keep the pics coming, thanks everyone!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

the rum is gone? dang it! BUT I enjoy everyone pictures so i just wanna see pictures!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love it reaper rick.
The rum is all gone cause I drank it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is a 83 page thread....worth every minute to look thru.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/69886-your-cemetery.html


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Here is a 83 page thread....worth every minute to look thru.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/69886-your-cemetery.html


Yeah, check it out--there is every kind of graveyard from spiderrider's almost too realistic to some very nicely laid out, well designed beginners using only store bought props. also go thru Terra's older albums to see her graveyard from a couple years back. Her "Beloved" tomb is awesome AND she has a tutorial for it.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

ReaperRick said:


>


*Very nice! Love it*


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I am professionally goofy, so I guess you don't want to see my decorating.


*Hey Frankie's G., love your pics! Really great, thanks for posting.*


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*I don't know if mine are professional looking....(not as nice at reaper rick)....but I'll post anyway. There's more in my photo album in my profile. You are welcome to have a look.* 






































*Hey, Downshift- Would love to see some of your pics.*


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Halloweenie1 said:


> *I don't know if mine are professional looking....(not as nice at reaper rick)....but I'll post anyway. There's more in my photo album in my profile. You are welcome to have a look.*


^ Very nice. I don't remember having seen any photos of your graveyard set-up before, so I'll definitely have to take a look at your album later today.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Halloweenie1 I never tire of looking at your pics...............


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> ^ Very nice. I don't remember having seen any photos of your graveyard set-up before, so I'll definitely have to take a look at your album later today.


Thankyou! Here is the link..... http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-yard-updated.html


*BlackFog:* *Thankyou, you are kind.*


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

downshift93 said:


> I meant no disrespect to anyone! If by using the word professional someone took that as me saying their display was somehow inferior then I apologize and I did not mean to come across in such a manor. I just didnt want to have to sift through 30 or 40 posts on the "official" thread to find 1 or 2 pics that I liked (I did anyways).
> 
> Im just looking for pics of setups that I can use to draw ideas from for my setup and anyone that is looking for the same type of setup can use also.
> 
> ...


We're just having a little fun, no disrespect taken. 
Totally got what you meant and don't worry - Halloween Forum members have a great sense of humor... but just a tiny bit twisted, obviously!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

downshift93 said:


> I meant no disrespect to anyone! If by using the word professional someone took that as me saying their display was somehow inferior then I apologize and I did not mean to come across in such a manor. *I just didnt want to have to sift through 30 or 40 posts on the "official" thread to find 1 or 2 pics that I liked (I did anyways). *
> Im just looking for pics of setups that I can use to draw ideas from for my setup and anyone that is looking for the same type of setup can use also.
> 
> Mr. Gris thanks for the info, I will check out Spider Riders stuff.
> ...


Sorry, but I think you're just digging yourself deeper!  It's almost like saying, "OK, all you average (or goofy) decoraters post on the other really long thread but all you really really good (or professional) decoraters post here so I can see what I like." 
I don't think you can turn this one around now...


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

well, i know what OP _meant _but... yeah kinda dug your grave with this thread lolol


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out what thread to post my pics in. Pro, or Goof?


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

I want everyone to know that my pirate decorations is fun and thank everyone for the nice comments but I must tell you that I have a "Goofy" side.....and "Goofy" is A LOT MORE FUN!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Out of fear the OP's thread is turning toward the worse Mr. Gris acts fast to to please the crowd and he posts a "proffesional" blow mold guarding a scary toe pincher from the evil JOLs that want to release the spirit that lurks within .

On a side note this is a DIY toepincher I made and that is a great addition to any yard. 




See nothing Goofy about that at all!

This on the other hand is way Goofy and not proffesional like my Guard is...but thats a whole other story for another month and another forum


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Great pics everyone! I also feel that the work done here is BETTER then most pro haunts!!!

Here's mine: 









More in my profile.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow Reaper Rick and fellow haunters, you are brave to put your pics up. BTW nice pirates display. I love pirates and how you arranged it Rick. You are so Goofy! One never knows where they might draw their inspiration from. Never a waste of time.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

I Usually lurk, but Gris that is funny!! LOL, to bad goofy is xmas


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Halloweenie1 said:


> Thankyou! Here is the link..... http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-yard-updated.html
> 
> 
> *BlackFog:* *Thankyou, you are kind.*


Love your pictures!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Mr. Gris said:


> Out of fear the OP's thread is turning toward the worse Mr. Gris acts fast to to please the crowd and he posts a "proffesional" blow mold guarding a scary toe pincher from the evil JOLs that want to release the spirit that lurks within .
> 
> On a side note this is a DIY toepincher I made and that is a great addition to any yard.
> 
> ...


LOL! Get thee to a nunnery, Goofy! Begone from these pages, for thou art goofy! LOL!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> love your pictures!


thankyou!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

So, around here, is "digging your own grave" a good thing, or a bad thing?


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

I love a well thought out, finely crafted display for Halloween.... I even strive for it. But then I find myself so sentimentally attached to certain items/decorations....they were favorites of mine as a child, or something I found on a great vacation that remind me of a special moment or special someone... And then I tell myself..."Self. Just put it out too. It makes you happy. So what if it looks out of place?!" ..and I put it out in spite of my themed intentions. For me, and probably for others of you, that emotional connection we have ends up outweighing what we plan for.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Heard there was a grave being dug so I hurried over to check out the corpse, but damn if someone didn't already drink all the rum and anyone with a name that includes "weenie" even be considered less than professional?! lol

At work I am a professional, at home I am a minority (too many dang women as many of you know) and here, I am among my friends and peers! So someone get another bottle and find me a corpse to go with this freshly dug grave!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I knew what the OP was saying and every year we have someone say they hate the non-realistic cemeteries some put out and yet they think overgrown grass and corpses are what real ones look like. To each his own 
I don't like mine at all but the little kids love lots of colored lights and goofy props.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Xane said:


> How about if someone is professionally goofy?


LOL! Two questions. How much do you charge, and how do you know when you're done?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

ShaoGhoul said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I'm just glad to see ANY decorating for Halloween.  Whether it's a display of full-size figures of Jason and Freddy and blowmolds in a cemetery or something extremely minimalist, or a field of scarecrows, or 100s of jackos, gobs of fake spider web, or even just one lone jack-o-lantern flickering merrily away on a porch. I love it all.


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Heard there was a grave being dug so I hurried over to check out the corpse, but damn if someone didn't already drink all the rum and anyone with a name that includes "weenie" even be considered less than professional?! lol
> 
> At work I am a professional, at home I am a minority (too many dang women as many of you know) and here, I am among my friends and peers! So someone get another bottle and find me a cropse to go with this freshly dug grave!


Sorry. The store was all out of rum. Must have been a big rush for Talk Like a Pirate Day.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Goofy pic deleted....


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> My sentiments exactly!


Yep and yep. I like it all! But I do know what the OP means. Some people do a refined haunt with spooky decorations and no "props" like a killer clown or jumping spider.

Love Manor is the best. Waiting for that stuff...http://lovemanor.com/blog/

If you google different halloween images, you can find more refined/elegant/expensive Halloween haunts. Halloween weddings, etc. Some high end party planners do an elegant and spooky Halloween party that is to die for! It just looks super expensive, with antique glassware and overstuffed leather chairs, vintage portraits, taxidermied animals, animal/bird skeltons, etc.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Hollow, I agree - Love Manor is a real thing of beauty. Great source of inspiration!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

ReaperRick said:


> Well...my neighbor's think we're kinda "goofy" but I think we did a pretty good job on our theme this year!


"Pretty" good, he says. Sheesh!


----------



## downshift93 (Oct 5, 2010)

well Im not sure what to say. Ive said I meant no disrespect and still I get flamed. Im not saying that anyones haunts are lesser or ugly or Im somehow better than the goofy haunts or anything like that! All I asked for was pics of a specific type of haunt. I get the jokes and poking fun but to a point it turns into flaming. Thank you to the ones that have stuck up for me or have said they understand the meaning of what I was saying. Its reasons just like this that I rarely ever post. I was a little excited this year about setting up so I decided to break out of my shell and start posting, but I think Im best kept just lurking and not posting.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Loving the pics in this thread, I love all things Halloween goofy or not. It doesn't matter what your Haunt looks like, as long as it makes you happy and you're keeping the Halloween spirit alive


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

downshift93 said:


> well Im not sure what to say. Ive said I meant no disrespect and still I get flamed. Im not saying that anyones haunts are lesser or ugly or Im somehow better than the goofy haunts or anything like that! All I asked for was pics of a specific type of haunt. I get the jokes and poking fun but to a point it turns into flaming. Thank you to the ones that have stuck up for me or have said they understand the meaning of what I was saying. Its reasons just like this that I rarely ever post. I was a little excited this year about setting up so I decided to break out of my shell and start posting, but I think Im best kept just lurking and not posting. If there is a way for the mods to lock the thread could you do that for me?


I knew what you meant, I agree and I too want to see pics of haunts that fit that “professional” look. This is only my second year doing a display. When I first started formulating my plans I wanted everything that I saw on the forums that people built. I wanted a werewolf mask on an oscillating fan, I wanted a yard full of Stolloween’esk pumpkins, I wanted a rocking crazy grandma on my porch. Someone on the other forum gave me great advice, stick to a theme/story and build your display around that. (I was also limited to the “spooky not gory” guidelines set by my wife.) And the more I thought about it, the more a rocking crazy grandma wouldn’t fit into a spooking graveyard theme. I love the Grim Grinning Ghost pumpkin animation I have in my display, but it doesn’t “fit” with what I wanted to be a classic spooky graveyard. (I will eventually transform my pumpkins into the statues just like the real ones at Disney). But everyone loves it, so I’m keeping it and actually adding to it. But, I would love nothing more than to have a display like the Davis Graveyard. http://www.davisgraveyard.com/Welcome.htm To me, their setup, is just incredible. But, on the other hand, I personally don’t think their Thriller dancers “fit” either. To each his own and mirroring what everyone else said on here, it’s really all about what the kids get out of it.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

double post...sorry. Mod please delete this one.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks like me after a couple of shots of 151 !


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Downshift93: I understand the intent of your post was not meant to offend anyone. You've apologized for the misunderstanding twice on this thread now. I think you've done all you can do to get your point across, but it seems the thread has taken on a life of its own. Please continue to come out of your shell, and don't let this instance spoil your plans and ideas. The links posted are all wonderful examples. You might also want to look at the various magazines in print or online such as Martha Stewart, BHG, et al. for some professionally done examples.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

downshift93 said:


> well Im not sure what to say. Ive said I meant no disrespect and still I get flamed. Im not saying that anyones haunts are lesser or ugly or Im somehow better than the goofy haunts or anything like that! All I asked for was pics of a specific type of haunt. I get the jokes and poking fun but to a point it turns into flaming. Thank you to the ones that have stuck up for me or have said they understand the meaning of what I was saying. Its reasons just like this that I rarely ever post. I was a little excited this year about setting up so I decided to break out of my shell and start posting, but I think Im best kept just lurking and not posting. If there is a way for the mods to lock the thread could you do that for me?


Downshift I dont think you have to go into lurk mode over this at all. As I said before I understood exactly what you meant by this post but it did come off a bit tilted to some people most likely. I have been on forums of all kinds and I have to tell you Halloweenforum is the only one that I have ever felt like I am around family. Dont tuck into a hole and not post again. If you think about it this thread was a success. You were given a few peoples haunts to check out and you got pages and pages of responses so you did what a thread is meant to do "discuss" Just because the thread didnt go how you thought it would doesnt mean it went bad. I personally encourage you to keep posting but in the end do what you want to do and most importantly enjoy Halloween!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Downshift--it's ok. Pretty much everybody understood what you meant, some folks are just poking a little fun at the way you said it. This forum is one of the most accepting place for people of all skill levels and they just want to make sure that people who love goofy, silly and/or eclectic displays feel as welcome as those who get totally serious about realism in their props. Most of the people defending goofiness have been making as much fun of themselves [in some cases *more* fun of themelves] than of anyone else. It's a good thread and you have us all talking about how it can be a fine line between serious and silly. Keep posting.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

sorry downshift, no offense intended. I deleted the Goofy picture.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

oh heck yeah we love everyone. i mean, if you dont mind my amateur looks like my 5 year old did it props ;P

seriously. some of them look like my 5 year old did it. LOLOLOL


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I love this story from book The Art of Possibility by Rosamund Stone Zander and Benjamin Zander.

"Two prime ministers are sitting in a room discussing affairs of state. Suddenly a man bursts in, apoplectic with fury, shouting and stamping and banging his fist on the desk. The resident prime minister admonishes him: "Peter," he says, "kindly remember Rule Number 6," whereupon Peter is instantly restored to complete calm, apologizes, and withdraws. The politicians return to their conversation, only to be interrupted yet again twenty minutes later by an hysterical woman gesticulating wildly, her hair flying. Again the intruder is greeted with the words: "Marie, please remember Rule Number 6." Complete calm descends once more, and she too withdraws with a bow and an apology. When the scene is repeated for a third time, the visiting prime minister addresses his colleague: "My dear friend, I've seen many things in my life, but never anything as remarkable as this. Would you be willing to share with me the secret of Rule Number 6?" "very simple," replies the resident prime minister. "Rule Number 6 is 'Don't take yourself so g-damn seriously." "Ah," says his visitor, "that is a fine rule." After a moment of pondering, he inquires, "And what, may I ask, are the other rules?"
"There aren't any."


----------



## downshift93 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words Mr. Gris, ondeko, tannasqach, and witchymom. I am usually much more thick skinned than this. Guess its because this is really my first thread on here (idk if I started one last year or not). 

As a child I was never allowed to partake in ANYTHING related to Halloween. I always hated Halloween night because all my friends were out having fun and getting candy and I was stuck inside alone. So now that Im on my own and I have been doing good for myself Ive really decided to throw myself into Halloween. Im only 25 so those childhood memories are still fresh in my head, Im sure thats why I have thrown so much into Halloween. To me Halloween means more to me than any other holiday. its sort of like me celebrating MY independence I guess.

IDK why Im getting into all of that lol. But I guess it was to say that I will enjoy Halloween and I will never take it for granted that I can now celebrate it! So I want everyone to enjoy Halloween in their own way! I dont care if you just have a door mat out that says Boo on it, or youve spent 100 hours setting up a huge haunt. As long as your celebrating it thats all that I care about!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

our common bond... we all love halloween  

you may get some 'all in good nature' ribbing but i do think most of us knew what you were talking about, and were just giving you a hard time  . I know i did. and as someone else suggested, martha stewart (as much as i despise her she has some great halloween stuff!) and BHG and even grandin road have some great photos - also just looking through picture posts on here youll find a LOT of talent/ displays. 

you can also find some really cool stuff on pinterest. ive pinned a ton of things for ideas and such  theres a thread about in the off topic section i think. the desrt photos thread in the party section has some cool pics too! sometimes it just takes nosing around on here to find what youre looking for.


----------



## downshift93 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the tips!

I actually live right beside Grandin Roads warehouse and outlet store. After Halloween they always have AMAZING sales on things so I have a lot of their stuff! I like it because its always really well built and just better quality than what you could ever find at Spirit, and I always get it at prices less than Spirit aslo so its a win win lol.

PS, this is my lucky number 13th post on the forums!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

This forum is a bunch of kids at heart sorry your feelings were hurt.
I love all halloween yards and appreciate everyone of them.
I like everyone have my own favorites like pumpkinrot his was one of the first haunts I ran across and he still blows me away.
I have so many that I love for different reasons that is why I like the big threads you get to see lots of great haunts that normally you wouldn't see.
And of course we look forward to seeing yours so come out of lurking and post some pictures this year.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

downshift93 said:


> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> I actually live right beside Grandin Roads warehouse and outlet store. After Halloween they always have AMAZING sales on things so I have a lot of their stuff! I like it because its always really well built and just better quality than what you could ever find at Spirit, and I always get it at prices less than Spirit aslo so its a win win lol.
> 
> PS, this is my lucky number 13th post on the forums!!


yeah. theres a way to make friends. rub it in you live next to grandin road and get cheap stuff uh huh. maybe next year your reaper can send you a copy of how to win friends and influence people. it will be prefaced with a handwritten chapter of ' halloween love can be bought at a discount price and sent via the pay if forward thread ' LOLOLOL

(does that make sense - it does in my head LMAO)


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

witchymom said:


> you may get some 'all in good nature' ribbing but i do think most of us knew what you were talking about, and were just giving you a hard time  ..


Yeah, don't let them sarcastic folks get to ya...


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

witchymom said:


> you may get some 'all in good nature' ribbing but i do think most of us knew what you were talking about, and were just giving you a hard time  ..


Yeah, don't let them sarcastic folks get to ya...


----------



## downshift93 (Oct 5, 2010)

witchymom said:


> yeah. theres a way to make friends. rub it in you live next to grandin road and get cheap stuff uh huh. maybe next year your reaper can send you a copy of how to win friends and influence people. it will be prefaced with a handwritten chapter of ' halloween love can be bought at a discount price and sent via the pay if forward thread ' LOLOLOL
> 
> (does that make sense - it does in my head LMAO)


LMAO it made sense to me! 

Guess your right, maybe thats not the best thing to post on here when Im still the new guy on the block trying to make new friends HAHA.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

downshift93 said:


> LMAO it made sense to me!
> 
> Guess your right, maybe thats not the best thing to post on here when Im still the new guy on the block trying to make new friends HAHA.



LOLOLOLOL yes, our friendship CAN be bought  LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

posted to wrong thread. will post something later.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

downshift93 said:


> To me Halloween means more to me than any other holiday. its sort of like me celebrating MY independence I guess.


I think a lot of people can relate to that. I know I can.

Also, it's a way for me to let the spooky things escape my head and be displayed on a grand scale without being labeled a freak. Halloween almost sort of lifts any unwritten but firmly planted social laws from us all for a short period of time and enables us to get away with things that we'd normally get burned at the stake for. Or, at least get shunned from "normal" society for doing.

Sorry for poking fun at you. If you noticed, I was the very first to reply to your thread. I knew right away that your word placement wasn't going to go over well. 

Stick around, year round. I just joined in July and found that this is the friendliest forum I've ever been a part of, and I've been a part of several. I'll be posting here on Christmas day most likely.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

downshift93 said:


> well Im not sure what to say. Ive said I meant no disrespect and still I get flamed. Im not saying that anyones haunts are lesser or ugly or Im somehow better than the goofy haunts or anything like that! All I asked for was pics of a specific type of haunt. I get the jokes and poking fun but to a point it turns into flaming. Thank you to the ones that have stuck up for me or have said they understand the meaning of what I was saying. Its reasons just like this that I rarely ever post. I was a little excited this year about setting up so I decided to break out of my shell and start posting, but I think Im best kept just lurking and not posting.


Poor fella.  I forgive you.  Please don't quit posting. Some of the members here can be brutal... trust me... I know.  j/k Ignore them. lol We mean no harm, just like you didn't.  


Now, this is what a professional haunt looks like: LOL











what the new windows will look like:


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

GhostTown said:


> Sorry for poking fun at you. If you noticed, I was the very first to reply to your thread. I knew right away that your word placement wasn't going to go over well.
> 
> 
> What an entrance huh  I also am one of the early responders. Hope your feelings weren't hurt. I just think what ever we create here and put together and post we all feel it to be in the professional level no matter what it is. You can buy just about anything whether it is a prop or an accessory, it is the way in which our minds eye sees the arangement and the perfect spot for it with just the right lighting. It's our baby and we put alot of time and also alot of blood (our's sometimes), sweat and tears working on it and we want everyones approval or ask how we can improve it. We are like a family all related by the "Love of Halloween" and we stick by each other in lending a hand finding something, advice and support and of course humor. I hope you don't shy away from here cause it is home to many of us, a home that only we understand if you eat, breath and sleep Halloween.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

creeeepycathy said:


> Poor fella.  I forgive you.  Please don't quit posting. Some of the members here can be brutal... trust me... I know.  j/k Ignore them. lol We mean no harm, just like you didn't.
> 
> 
> Now, this is what a professional haunt looks like: LOL
> ...



I must agree!!!


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

halloween71 said:


> I must agree!!!


thank you. 

a-hem... blackfog.... don't you have something wonderful to say about my pics?  j/k


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

Grandin road huh? So I guess we know where he lives and with Halloween fast approaching I'm sure most of us are fairly well stocked with toilet paper and palstic forks unless there are promises of post Halloween sale items arriving on our front porch. 

Don't let our sarcasm get you down. Just roll with it and you will enjoy your time here.

Should I PM you with my Grandin Road wish list?


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL I was getting all kinda of philosophical here and forgot about your pics...........Of course cathy, everyone knows that your work is as professional as they come! Are ya done with your yard yet or just taking a break


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

creeeepycathy said:


> Poor fella.  I forgive you.  Please don't quit posting. Some of the members here can be brutal... trust me... I know.  j/k Ignore them. lol We mean no harm, just like you didn't.
> 
> 
> Now, this is what a professional haunt looks like: LOL
> ...


creeeeeeeepycathy, do you really think its appropriate to be standing around your front yard in your nightgown? HaHaHa!


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

cinders said:


> creeeeeeeepycathy, do you really think its appropriate to be standing around your front yard in your nightgown? HaHaHa!



Let's not get carried away with the 'eeeeeee's there, Cinders..... lmao.... I won't need to use that many for 4-5 more months. lol

Us Southerners always walk around in our nightgowns. I'm surprised my baby ghoul isn't on my hip.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

GhostTown said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what thread to post my pics in. Pro, or Goof?


LOL, perfect.... 

I know what you meant downshift..no offense taken.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

p.s. - cinders... and where are your wonderful comments about my pics??/


OMG!!! I just double -posted!!!!!!! Oh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. I'mma gonna get in trouble..argghhhhh


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

whew... i just thought i double posted. chop posted before me. lmao........


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

creeeepycathy (count 'em--4 e's only!). I love your haunted house. I want to do mine like that another year. I'm so stealing all your ideas. I wish I could get boards and stuff to stay on my house--stupid aluminum siding, and I don't know if velcro will work with our wind. I gotta find some way to make this happen and get the haunted house look, other than waiting for nature to take its course if we don't do any maintenance!

I really do love what you've done with the place!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

downshift93 said:


> well Im not sure what to say. Ive said I meant no disrespect and still I get flamed. Im not saying that anyones haunts are lesser or ugly or Im somehow better than the goofy haunts or anything like that! All I asked for was pics of a specific type of haunt. I get the jokes and poking fun but to a point it turns into flaming. Thank you to the ones that have stuck up for me or have said they understand the meaning of what I was saying. Its reasons just like this that I rarely ever post. I was a little excited this year about setting up so I decided to break out of my shell and start posting, but I think Im best kept just lurking and not posting.


Relax....tongue firmly in cheek in my comments. Your request and reasoning is perfectly sane, we all know what you mean. I wasn't flaming you but having some fun with my friends since I have been absent for some time this year. I'm sure in between the fun you will find exactly what you asked for!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> I think a lot of people can relate to that. I know I can.
> 
> Also, it's a way for me to let the spooky things escape my head and be displayed on a grand scale without being labeled a freak. Halloween almost sort of lifts any unwritten but firmly planted social laws from us all for a short period of time and enables us to get away with things that we'd normally get burned at the stake for. Or, at least get shunned from "normal" society for doing.
> 
> ...


I agree, this place is far friendlier than any other forum I've seen, and I find myself becoming less of a lurker. I'll be here on Christmas, too, and that'll work as a great complement to my tradition of horror movies and undisturbed solitude on the 25th (I'm a freak who doesn't care that people know I'm a freak Please, society, reject me, I can't stand waiting much longer!!).
Downshift93, I hope you're feeling better about this thread and the forum


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

another album to check out is lauriebeast. there are tons on here that do amazing work.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

This one looks more professional at night


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scatters, i've always liked that setup. everyone that has posted so far have really shown some nice work. loving it all.


----------



## downshift93 (Oct 5, 2010)

StonebridgeCemetery said:


> Grandin road huh? So I guess we know where he lives and with Halloween fast approaching I'm sure most of us are fairly well stocked with toilet paper and palstic forks unless there are promises of post Halloween sale items arriving on our front porch.
> 
> Don't let our sarcasm get you down. Just roll with it and you will enjoy your time here.
> 
> Should I PM you with my Grandin Road wish list?


LMAO guess I sort of did give away where I live huh. How will I explain this one to my HOA who would be on my case as soon as the first roll of toilet paper left your hands LOL. 

And to everyone else thanks for the nice things to say. This thread has made an about face and I feel much better about it  Thank you everyone! and I love the pics! They look awesome and so far have already given me ideas!


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

In the short time I have been on this forum, it seems to me that the number one rule is POST PICTURES OF YOUR HAUNT!!

Number two is probably don't criticize others.

Number three is help out when and where you can.

And a lot of posts come with a side of sarcasm. Just the way I like it. 

Personally, with all the talented and demented people on this forum I would love to see a haunt designed and built by everyone on here. I can't even imagine how amazing it would be.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Downshift--glad you're feeling better about the thread. 
StonebridgeCemetery--If we all built a haunt together it would have to have segregated glitter and non-glitter sections. Just sayin'.


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

ondeko - Everyone on here seems to have a "speciality". If we all had a small section of a haunt that we could best utilize our talents, the haunt would be amazing. Yes, there would be some glitter, I'm sure. (Think Target back to school commercial.) Just the collection of hearses parked out front would be a major cause for concern for the local authorities.  There would be amazing tombstones. Unique animatronics. Witches, ghosts, goblins, vampires and zombies galore. Of course we would also have a combination of goffy, gore and more "professional" stuff, but I think that would be what would seperate it from other haunts.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

StonebridgeCemetery said:


> ondeko - Everyone on here seems to have a "speciality". If we all had a small section of a haunt that we could best utilize our talents, the haunt would be amazing. Yes, there would be some glitter, I'm sure. (Think Target back to school commercial.) Just the collection of hearses parked out front would be a major cause for concern for the local authorities.  There would be amazing tombstones. Unique animatronics. Witches, ghosts, goblins, vampires and zombies galore. Of course we would also have a combination of goffy, gore and more "professional" stuff, but I think that would be what would seperate it from other haunts.


goffy?

My brother was in town last week and said that me and all my haunt buddies should rent a warehouse and setup all our displays in there...I told him he was friggin nuts as there's no warehouse big enough to hold all those egos....


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Awww. I am sorry if I seemed rude...I was just kidding. I am giddy b/c it is almost Halloween. Please don't lurk! Post!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> This one looks more professional at night


That looks incredible!!! Very nice display!! Are they medical skellies??


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I love that. I would love to see a picture at night. Do you use spot lights for illumination in the coffin or? 
Seeing all the wonderful pictures makes me long for a yard of my own. I rent the 1st floor of a house and Im allowed to decorate for the "other" holiday but they don't seem to allow much for Halloween. After seeing the Merry Christmas picture of a snow pile covered with jack-o-lanterns.. I've decided I will jump in and agree to decorate this year. I will post pictures. Watch on or after Dec 26th for a new post -.... Looking for new place..... being evicted LOL!!

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Here is one that was part of our setup last year. There was a sign near that said "please wait your turn".


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey scatters, i wonder what it would look like if you put little flashing red lights inside their chest area like their hearts are beating.
growler, that is great. i've never seen hex used that way before. very cool


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> hey scatters, i wonder what it would look like if you put little flashing red lights inside their chest area like their hearts are beating.


Never thought of that..had a strobe in the coffin last year.

tlc102462 - they're Sunstar skeletons...basically the same ones Walgreens is selling this year.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Growler said:


> Here is one that was part of our setup last year. There was a sign near that said "please wait your turn".


Love it!!!!!!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Not sure if this is what you're going for, but here is an indoor decoration picture of my dining room (right before all the food was added for the party).







I was going for "scary", and as this was my first year hosting a party at my house and the budget was very limited, I think it turned out well.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloween Scream said:


> View attachment 89105
> 
> .


Nice job....looks great!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Aaaprn said:


> I love a well thought out, finely crafted display for Halloween.... I even strive for it. But then I find myself so sentimentally attached to certain items/decorations....they were favorites of mine as a child, or something I found on a great vacation that remind me of a special moment or special someone... And then I tell myself..."Self. Just put it out too. It makes you happy. So what if it looks out of place?!" ..and I put it out in spite of my themed intentions. For me, and probably for others of you, that emotional connection we have ends up outweighing what we plan for.


I couldn't agree more. Although in my mind I want my house and yard haunt to strike fear and awe into all who look upon it, there are certain items that will always seem just a touch off, but for a good reason. An example is in my "haunted manor living room", painstakingly decorated with pewter candelabras and the "perfect" black and white lenticular pictures set in thrift store frames, and then, a string of purple bat lights (I think they're even smiling). My mom gave them to me when I went off to college and they were my first Halloween decoration. She has the same set, also set up on her living room banister. Until the day they burn out, I can guarantee they will be part of my haunt.

P.S. - thank you Halloweenie1 for the picture compliment!


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Scatterbrains said:


> This one looks more professional at night




All I can think is you need the bit from Holy Grail playing in a loop.... "Bring out your dead *bang*"


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided that I'm going pro, and THIS IS THE JACK'O THAT'S GONNA TAKE ME THERE!!!! 













Ok, truth is I'm still practicing on getting better at photography......


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Downshift: I'm glad you'll keep posting on the forum  When I first read the responses I was afraid you might be scared off ONLY because when people are joking in a forum it can seem like flaming sometimes but you really will find that everyone here is great. You mind find your hand slapped if you post without searching the forums extensively (I know that I have lol) but everyone is SO helpful.


----------



## Ltol (Sep 23, 2011)

I havent taken any pics the last couple of years just some videos below youll find the 2 videos of last years displays.. this year im going to do things different will be takeing both pics and videos, and eeven though my wife thinks its a bad idea im going to take videos of each days set up so people can see a bit of what it takes to set my haunted tents up and post them on my you tube channel ,, the first of those will be up by the 8th of october..


Haunted tents by day 2010:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8BJAA3vAUc

Haunted Tents by night 2010:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0M3pNQi96Jk


----------



## Sadler Vampire (Nov 2, 2007)

This is a fun thread...

I know that these are not exactly static figures. This is my 3 axis skull project in a test at our local not-for-profit Haunted Attraction @ http://www.hauntedhigh.info


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Sadler Vampire said:


> This is a fun thread...
> 
> I know that these are not exactly static figures. This is my 3 axis skull project in a test at our local not-for-profit Haunted Attraction @ http://www.hauntedhigh.info


That is excellent!!! So Funny - very good!!


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadler Vampire said:


> This is a fun thread...
> 
> I know that these are not exactly static figures. This is my 3 axis skull project in a test at our local not-for-profit Haunted Attraction @ http://www.hauntedhigh.info


I LOVE THIS!!!!! It's Amazing and it totally made my evening


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow Sadler Vampire, that must have been a lot of work but the payoff was worth it. Fantastic.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Agreed, those look fantastic. I have three that I get so frustrated with I just let them sit all year. Not even going to use them this year. Way to go, they are going to be a huge hit.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ltol, that is amazing! a lot of everything goes into your haunt. wow
actually, i've liked everything i've see so far. scatters, i'll bet the light in the coffin is cool in the dark. 
sadler, sigh, that is awesome


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

sadler vampire said:


> this is a fun thread...
> 
> I know that these are not exactly static figures. This is my 3 axis skull project in a test at our local not-for-profit haunted attraction @ http://www.hauntedhigh.info
> 
> ]



amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Aaaprn- I agree....I know my AnnaLee stuff doesn't go well with spiders or Superheroes, etc., but I luv my stuff, so out they come.  ...at least until my party, then I am putting them away so I can decorate for my theme. This is the first year I am doing this.


----------

